# Ordering a new tank



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Our 72g bowfront didn't survive the fire, but it was never my favorite tank. We're about to order a replacement from Glass Cages as they'll be driving through Dallas later this month. I've been wanting a tank with elements that grow out of the tank. So I'm thinking a 30x30x16. We might have room to put it away from the wall, so I think it will be best to have it drilled. Do you think it makes sense to just drill a pair of 1" holes center-center maybe 2" apart? I'm not a big fan of overflows, but if I decided to go that route, I could build a glass box around the inlet. I'll probably go with a Fluval tank... fx6 probably. It will likely remain the goodeid tank, but can introduce some other fish for variety.. ideally something schooling since I like the idea of a center element and that would create a racetrack type tank. 

I won't have much time to focus on tanks for a while, so I'm thinking of doing some or all of them with a soil substrate so they can be self fertilizing for the most part. I can fertilize once a week or so, but that's about it. I can adjust light and do or not do CO2 as needed. Plants that are hearty but don't need weekly trimming will be ideal. 

We never setup the bog at the last place, but would like to do it again. The trick is making it serviceable. Our new landlord is a metal artist, so he could probably help us get a metal tray made that is water tight and maybe have it on slides so it could be pulled out over the tank for service and slid back into position. Anyone know what metals are most safe for aquariums? I would think stainless would be right? 

Michael


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

MacFan said:


> Our 72g bowfront didn't survive the fire, but it was never my favorite tank. We're about to order a replacement from Glass Cages as they'll be driving through Dallas later this month. I've been wanting a tank with elements that grow out of the tank. So I'm thinking a 30x30x16. We might have room to put it away from the wall, so I think it will be best to have it drilled. Do you think it makes sense to just drill a pair of 1" holes center-center maybe 2" apart? I'm not a big fan of overflows, but if I decided to go that route, I could build a glass box around the inlet. I'll probably go with a Fluval tank... fx6 probably. It will likely remain the goodeid tank, but can introduce some other fish for variety.. ideally something schooling since I like the idea of a center element and that would create a racetrack type tank.
> 
> I won't have much time to focus on tanks for a while, so I'm thinking of doing some or all of them with a soil substrate so they can be self fertilizing for the most part. I can fertilize once a week or so, but that's about it. I can adjust light and do or not do CO2 as needed. Plants that are hearty but don't need weekly trimming will be ideal.
> 
> ...


Before you order that tank, check out reef2reef store. They custom made my shrimp tank for a very reasonable price. I got a 80G starfire glass and PVC bottom for $400. That was 1 year ago. They are over Lewisville.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

You mean rift2reef?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

MacFan said:


> You mean rift2reef?


Yep in Lewisville


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> Yep in Lewisville


I need to go there, probably tomorrow, I need to get a new tank, my 9 year old Oceanic is finally started to leak


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you drill it, you can get away with visible hoses.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if you need diamond glass drill bits, I have them welcome to borrow them as long as I get them back. I heard DSA is also a good company to order from.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You might also consider Dutch Aquarium Systems (DAS) in Waxahatchie and a new retail store in Mansfield. They could do a custom build for you.

Stainless steel is probably the best metal for aquarium use.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

I have 105 gallon from DSA and would highly recommended them. You have many options locally so try them out first if possible(support your local businesses).


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Rift2Reef can hook you up with Planet Aquarium. They built my 125 and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would check lemar and miracles in glass. Both do stellar work.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------

